

Ask HN: Hacker News for Content Marketers - mtufekyapan

Hello everyone,<p>Is there any niche platform for content marketers like HackerNews?
======
mparramon
Try [http://inbound.org/](http://inbound.org/) :)

~~~
mtufekyapan
Thanks for response. In inbound.org there are many topic from social media to
SEO. Actually I looking for a platform which full focus on content marketing
and content creators.

